# 70-300L vs Tamron 70-200 2.8 for Outdoor Sports



## Cory (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a T1i and use the venerable and outrageously great 135 2.0 for indoor sports - mostly volleyball. I tried the 70-200 2.8 IS II and really liked almost everything about the 135 better so it's no more. I do, though, need an outdoor sports and indoor/outdoor events lens. The upcoming Tamron 70-200 2.8 looks pretty promising. What would you say about that, the 70-300 or the 70-300L? Feel free to throw in the 70-200 4.0 IS, too, if you like. I guess that could do well indoors with non-sports as well at times.
Thanks.

On a side note, my volleyball photo guide is at the top of http://corysteiner.blogspot.com .


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cory said:


> What would you say about that, the 70-300 or the 70-300L?



The 70-300L is an outdoor good-light (f5.6 @300mm) lens, advantages you could use are zoom range, good af speed & L build quality/sealing. But other advantages don't count for you (less weight/price/size) if you can carry and purchase some f2.8-ish lens and add a tc when you need it even if af speed might suffer a little.


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 21, 2012)

If you truly did not like the 70-200 f/2.8L, then I might try out the upcoming tamron 70-200, but keep in mind it may not be as durable and high quality as the Canon. Maybe it's just that after you've been using the 135 for so long you are used to everything that it has to offer, which, maybe to you, some aspects of the 70-200 are inferior. Its an amazing lens, very sharp, very durable, and if it isn't up to par for you, I doubt the tamron will be either.


----------



## Botts (Nov 29, 2012)

Cory said:


> I tried the 70-200 2.8 IS II and really liked almost everything about the 135 better so it's no more.



If you didn't like the 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, I'm not sure why you would consider the 70-300mm, unless the weight was your concern. Maybe another prime or two are in your future.

There's the 200mm f/2.8 and the 100mm f/2 to consider in the prime range. Maybe even the Sigma 85mm would be worth considering.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the only lens that ight have a chance of being better than the Canon 70-200 f2.8L IS II is the new sigma 120-300 f2.8 OS. I very much doubt the Tamron will come remotely close to the canon L


----------

